# TUG reviews



## sfwilshire (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been getting a server error all morning when I try to go to the TUG Resort Reviews. Is it just me?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 12, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> I've been getting a server error all morning when I try to go to the TUG Resort Reviews. Is it just me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sheila


I get the following error right now:





> An error occured while trying to log you on to the TUG Server. Please try again later.



See this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42776

Perhaps the maintenance is taking longer than expected.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 12, 2007)

I got it too, I even checked to make sure I had the right password.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2007)

our maint was completed....however it would appear the hosting company decided to ignore our original maint window and drag their "upgrade" out to today.

Working on it as we speak.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 12, 2007)

I am wondering if my Hilton Club in NYC review got to you -- it was during all this stuff posters are referring to when I emailed it and I didn't get the Thank you note after I sent it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2007)

I will check here shortly...if you submitted it using the online system and got a success message at the end it it should be fine.

Although at first glance I do not see it in the email history.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 12, 2007)

I have several reviews to submit, so I look forward to hearing if all systems are running smoothly in that dept.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2007)

me too...I think we are just going to move forward and migrate the db and site to the new server.

The current host is just horrible....no support whatsoever...you call into an india call center and they just read forms off the screen.

Been wanting to dump them for a long time, now seems good.

Amazing how far things have come from the beginning...to have outgrown so much and require a dedicated server just for this too!

Again I apologize for the inconvenience!


----------



## LynnW (Mar 12, 2007)

I also submitted one on Sat for Westgate Painted Mountain and did not receive an e-mail saying it was received.

Lynn


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok...in haste we have started using the new dedicated server with our latest backup.

so the ratings/reviews are now available in read only mode for the time being....the data is 5 days old however.

We are going to restore the last 5 days worth of data this evening and once we get all the bugs worked out we should be able to turn off the "read only" mode and you all will be able to post ratings and reviews later this evening.

Bear with me for another 24 hours and I will get to each and every one of you who submitted reviews that are missing.  I have no doubt we have them still but I want to make sure! 

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm still getting the error message and can't get in to even the read only mode.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2007)

dns changes will likely have to propogate for everyone to see it.

however you can speed this up by 

1. closing your browser

2. typing "ipconfig /flushdns" in a run line (do not type the " ")

then going back to the homepage and clicking the ratings/reviews link.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2007)

as an absolute worst case...you can connect via IP address

http://72.52.156.52/RnR/Reviews.aspx


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2007)

ok tuesday update.

I am stunned that companies like 1&1 do not get attacked by angry fire weilding mobs on a daily basis.

Anyway...we are still functioning on the new server with the 5 day old database in read only mode.

Over the past few days we have attempted to get 1&1 to provide a backup of our database to no avail.

This is a 5minute process...that they have dragged out since monday morning.

Rest assured...the data is all there and we can indeed see it....just cant get a copy of it    

The ratings and reviews will remain online in their current form until we recover the backup and update the database...at that time you can submit new ratings/reviews and see the numerous ones that have been posted over the past week under the bonus program.

I apologize for the delay...please bear with me for a short time more!


----------



## dhole (Mar 14, 2007)

*Still getting Maintenance Screen*

I am still gettng the maintenance screen when I try to acces the review Input form.  ?????


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2007)

The ratings and reviews will remain online in their current form until we recover the backup and update the database.

again I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2007)

HURRAY!  we got the backup.

Should have everything back up to 100% by this evening!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 15, 2007)

and we are back online 100%...ratings and reveiws can be submitted again!

I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience!


----------

